# DW's popular products



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

This question get's asked so often so I thought why not have a thread with all the DW communites favourite products ! 

Favourite Wash Utensil - Eurow Mitt 
Favourite Clay - Meg's pro range
Favourite Shampoo for daily washing - 1z Daily 
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - Blackfire gloss enhancing 
Favourite Jet Wash - Karcher
Favourite Heavy duty shampoo - APC Mix 
Favourite Foam - Chemical Guys no touch 
Favourite Drying Towel - Chemical Guys 
Favourite De-Tar - Tardis 
Favourite De-Iron - Carpro
Favourite De-Greaser - Megs 
Favourite brush for badges etc - Homebase soft bristle
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Shampoo mix 
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Meguiars pro range
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - EZ Detail 
Favourite metal polish - NXT Metal 
Rotary of Choice - Metabo 
Favourite Compounding polish - 3m 
Favourite compounding pad - Lake Country 
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - 3m 
Favourite Medium cut pad - Lake Country 
Favourite light cut polish - 3m 
Favourite Light cut pad - Lake Country 
Favourite Finishing Polish - 3m 
Favourite Finishing pad - Chemical Guys/Sonus 
Favourite MF for polish removal - Chemical Guys 
Favourite QD - Poorboys QD 
Favourite QD MF - Super Plush Chemical Guys 
Favourite Glass Cleaner - Bohle 
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - 1z 
Favourite Glass protector - Gtechniq 
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - Meguiars APC 
Favourite dash/interior protectant - Sonus 
Favourite sealant for dark colour cars - Cleakote Moose 
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - EX 
Favourite wax for dark colour cars - Zymol Glasur 
Favourite wax for light colour cars - P21s 
Favourite Summer and Winter combination - Summer - Glasur, Winter - Bodywrap 
Favourite Wheel sealant - Fk1000p 
Favourite Tyre protectant - Swissvax 
Favourite air freshner - Meguiars halfords range 

Feel free to fill this in - think it will really help any new comers and saves people searching everytime more so if it is a stick ? just done 1.5 hours in the gym so I am knackered please add anything I have forgotton please.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mine are..

Favourite Wash Utensil - Zymol sponge
Favourite Clay - sonus
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - autowash or duet 
Favourite Jet Wash - Nilfisk C120, Kranzle K7 when funds allow..
Favourite Foam - Espuma Activo, got some of the new autosmart one to try yet..
Favourite Drying Towel - uber drying towel
Favourite De-Tar - Tardis 
Favourite De-Iron - autosmart fall out remover or wolfs
Favourite De-Greaser - G101 or megs super dreaser
Favourite brush for badges etc - Envy brushes
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - soapy water 
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Meguiars pro range
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - Envy brushes / Wheel Woolies / Vikan brushes
Favourite metal polish - serious performance ultra metal polish
Rotary of Choice - CYC, soon to be replaced..
Favourite Compounding polish - megs 105
Favourite compounding pad - Hex Logic
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - megs
Favourite Medium cut pad - Hex Logic
Favourite light cut polish - megs 205
Favourite Light cut pad - Hex Logic
Favourite Finishing Polish - megs 205
Favourite Finishing pad - Hex Logic
Favourite MF for polish removal - Costco
Favourite QD - Reglaze or serious performance show detailer - much of a muchness tbh..
Favourite QD MF - Costco
Favourite Glass Cleaner - autobrite one ive got is good..
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - 1z 
Favourite Glass protector - Wolfs glass guard
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - G101
Favourite dash/interior protectant - G101, poorboys natural look dressing
Favourite sealant - Zaino Z2, Duragloss 105 or Wolfs bodywrap
Favourite Wheel sealant - Wolfs rim shield
Favourite Tyre protectant - chemical gys VRP dressall
Favourite air freshner - California scents


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice idea

heres mine

Favourite Wash Utensil - Car Pro/Aquartz Mitt
Favourite Clay - Bilt Hamber soft
Favourite Shampoo for daily washing - Gtechniq Gwash
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - Gtechniq Gwash 
Favourite Jet Wash - Kranzle k10 
Favourite Heavy duty shampoo - Farecla G3 Bodywork Detox
Favourite Foam - Turtlewax pro series Cherry (nothing like it.. cleans as good as the top guys, foams even better than them and smells amazing!)
Favourite Drying Towel - Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth or Serious Performance Uber
Favourite De-Tar - Autosmart Tardis 
Favourite De-Iron - Carpro Iron X
Favourite De-Greaser - Chemical Guys Orange Degreaser
Favourite brush for badges etc - Swissvax detail brush
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Gtechniq Gwash
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Maxolen Wheel Cleaner
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - Dooka Wheelie mitt... brilliant bit of kit 
Favourite metal polish - Britemax twins ftw
Rotary of Choice - 3m
Favourite Compounding polish - Gtechniq P1/Megs 105
Favourite compounding pad - Hex Logic or Gtechniq
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - Gtechniq P1
Favourite Medium cut pad - 3m
Favourite light cut polish - Megs 205
Favourite Light cut pad - 3m
Favourite Finishing Polish - Menzerna 106FA
Favourite Finishing pad - 3m
Favourite MF for polish removal - Eurow Yellow/Gtechniq blue 
Favourite QD - Swissvax Quick finish
Favourite QD MF - Dodo Fantastic fur/EuroW blue
Favourite Glass Cleaner - Turtlewax ClearVue.. dont knock it til you try it!
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - CarPro PERL
Favourite Glass protector - Gtechniq G1
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - Gtechniq W2/Chemical Guys Nonsense 
Favourite dash/interior protectant - Chemical Guys Inner Clean
Favourite sealant for dark colour cars - Gtechniq C1
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - Gtechniq C1
Favourite wax for dark colour cars - Swissvax Best of Show
Favourite wax for light colour cars - Swissvax Shield
Favourite Summer and Winter combination - C1 all year round on my car
Favourite Wheel sealant - Gtechniq C5 (accept no substitutes)
Favourite Tyre protectant - Migliore or Meguiars
Favourite air freshner - Chemical Guys Stripper scent hmmmmmm


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

mine ..

Favourite Wash Utensil - Supernatural sponge
Favourite Clay - Bilthamber soft
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - DODO BTBM 
Favourite Jet Wash - Nilfisk C120
Favourite Foam - Valet pro ph neutral
Favourite Drying Towel - CG Woolly Mammoth
Favourite De-Tar - Valet pro citrus glue and tar 
Favourite De-Iron - wolfs
Favourite De-Greaser - megs super dreaser
Favourite brush for badges etc - valet pro brushes
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Bilberry 
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Meguiars pro range
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - Dodo captain crevice,ez detail brush
Favourite metal polish - autosol
Rotary of Choice - Makita.
Favourite Compounding polish - megs 105/scholl s3
Favourite compounding pad - Scholl wool
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - Scholl s17
Favourite Medium cut pad scholl blue/orange
Favourite light cut polish - megs 205
Favourite Light cut pad - megs yellow
Favourite Finishing Polish - megs 205/lime prime
Favourite Finishing pad - lake country red
Favourite MF for polish removal - Eurow shag weave
Favourite QD - zaino z6
Favourite QD MF - zaino borderless
Favourite Glass Cleaner - dodo clearly menthol
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - auto finnesse revive 
Favourite Glass protector -g3
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - megs apc
Favourite dash/interior protectant - poorboys natural look
Favourite sealant - c2/permannon
Favourite wax - SV- Best of Show
Favourite Wheel sealant -SV- Autobahn
Favourite Tyre protectant -SV- pneu
Favourite air freshner - cigarettes


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Favourite Wash Utensil - Car Pro Wool Wash Mitt
Favourite Clay - Zaino
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - Espuma Astro
Favourite Jet Wash - I've got an RAC pressure washer which does the job.
Favourite Foam - Turtlewax 
Favourite Drying Towel - uber drying towel
Favourite De-Tar - Maxolen Sticky stuff remover
Favourite De-Iron - Maxolen Fall Out Remover
Favourite De-Greaser - Megs Super Degreaser
Favourite brush for badges etc - Round 1inch brush
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - CG Diablo
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner -Espuma Revolution
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - Envy brushes / Wheel Woolies / Vikan brushes
Favourite metal polish - Britemax Twins
Rotary of Choice - Makita
Favourite Compounding polish - 3M FCP
Favourite compounding pad - Hex Logic
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - Menzerna 106fa
Favourite Medium cut pad - Hex Logic
Favourite light cut polish - Maxolen Perfect Surface Cut
Favourite Light cut pad - Hex Logic
Favourite Finishing Polish - 3M Ultrafina
Favourite Finishing pad - Hex Logic
Favourite MF for polish removal - Car Pro Terry Towel
Favourite QD - Victoria Wax QD
Favourite QD MF - Costco
Favourite Glass Cleaner - Maxolen Glass Cleaner
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - Gummi Pfledge
Favourite Glass protector - Carlack twins
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - Espuma Dasheen
Favourite dash/interior protectant - Espuma Dasheen
Favourite sealant - Duragloss Track Claw
Favourite Wheel sealant - FK1000p
Favourite Tyre protectant - Zaino Z16
Favourite air freshner - California scents


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Brilliant Thread Idea :thumb:

Favourite Wash Utensil - B+Q Grout sponge
Favourite Clay - Bilt Hamber Soft
Favourite Shampoo for daily washing - Zaino Z7
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - Stjarnagloss Tanjerine
Favourite Jet Wash - Nilfisk C120
Favourite Heavy duty shampoo - Stjarnagloss Tanjerine
Favourite Foam - Bilt Hamber Autofoam
Favourite Drying Towel - Cg Wooly Mammoth
Favourite De-Tar - Tardis
Favourite De-Iron - Iron X
Favourite De-Greaser - Bilt Hamber Surfex
Favourite brush for badges etc - One of the wife's make-up things :lol:
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Stjarnagloss Hjul
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Iron X
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - Valet Pro Blue
Favourite metal polish - Britemax twins
Rotary of Choice - Got a spin doctor, never used it! 
DA of Choice - Kestrel DAS6
Favourite Compounding polish - Britemax 1
Favourite compounding pad - Sonus
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - Britemax 2
Favourite Medium cut pad - Sonus
Favourite light cut polish - Dodo Lime Prime
Favourite Light cut pad - Sonus
Favourite Finishing Polish - Dodo Lime Prime
Favourite Finishing pad - Sonus
Favourite MF for polish removal - Costco Yellow (originals)
Favourite QD - oooh so many... today it's FK425 
Favourite QD MF - CG Fluffer (red)
Favourite Glass Cleaner - Stjarnagloss Glass Brightener
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - Gummi Pfledge
Favourite Glass protector - Gtechniq G3
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - AS Brisk
Favourite dash/interior protectant - FK425 (anti static )
Favourite sealant for dark colour cars - Zaino Z8 over Z6
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - Zaino Z8 over Z6
Favourite wax for dark colour cars - Migliore Frutta
Favourite wax for light colour cars - Migliore Frutta
Favourite Summer and Winter combination - Summer - Zaino Z8 over Z6 - Winter - Optimum Car Wax
Favourite Wheel sealant - OCW
Favourite Tyre protectant - i4detailing Tyre Shine
Favourite air freshner - Bean gas :doublesho:lol: or AS Berry Blast


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

Favourite Wash Utensil - Halfords sheepskin mitt
Favourite Clay - Bilt Hamber 
Favourite Shampoo for daily washing - Maxi Sudds
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - Maxi Sudds
Favourite Jet Wash - Nilfisk C120
Favourite Heavy duty shampoo - Maxi Sudds & APC mix
Favourite Foam - VP PH Neutral
Favourite Drying Towel - CYC giant towel
Favourite De-Tar - Tardis
Favourite De-Iron - Wolfs
Favourite De-Greaser - Sobo S Gold (Rig Wash)
Favourite brush for badges etc - 1" deyailing brush 
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - billberry 10-1
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - billberry 4-1 & wolfs
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - vikan
Favourite metal polish - Autosol
Rotary of Choice - CYC EP800
DA of Choice - Kestrel DAS6
Favourite Compounding polish - 3M
Favourite compounding pad - Sonus
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - 3M
Favourite Medium cut pad - Sonus
Favourite light cut polish - 3M
Favourite Light cut pad - Sonus
Favourite Finishing Polish - Sonus
Favourite Finishing pad - Sonus
Favourite MF for polish removal - Eurow
Favourite QD - Last Touch
Favourite QD MF - CYC 'Fluffier'
Favourite Glass Cleaner - AG fast Glass
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - never used (normally PB natural look)
Favourite Glass protector - Gtechniq G1
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - Novac1001
Favourite dash/interior protectant - PB Natural Look
Favourite sealant for dark colour cars - FK1000p
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - FK1000p
Favourite wax for dark colour cars - Collinite 915
Favourite wax for light colour cars - Colinite 915
Favourite Summer and Winter combination FK1000p over jetseal 109
Favourite Wheel sealant - PB Wheel Sealant
Favourite Tyre protectant - Megs endurance
Favourite air freshner - AG New car smell


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Great thread idea...

Favourite Wash Utensil - Zymol Sponge
Favourite Clay - Clearkote / Elasti Clay
Favourite Shampoo for daily washing - (don't, QD instead)
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - Duragloss 901
Favourite Jet Wash - Nilfisk C120 with 10m hose
Favourite Heavy duty shampoo - Armor All Heavy Duty
Favourite Foam - Megs Hyper Wash
Favourite Drying Towel - Polar Express
Favourite De-Tar - Concept Chemicals Tar/Glue
Favourite De-Iron - Iron X / Sonax (wheels)
Favourite De-Greaser - Bilt Hamber Surfex HD
Favourite brush for badges etc - Envy
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Megs Super Degreaser (weak) / Virosol (very weak)
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Sonax Full Effect
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - Envy Brushes / Wheel Woolies
Favourite metal polish - Britemax twins
Rotary of Choice - Festool
DA of Choice - DAS6 Pro
Favourite Compounding polish - 3M FCP
Favourite compounding pad - Megs Burgundy / Hex Logic Yellow
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - Menz IP
Favourite Medium cut pad - Megs Polishing / Hex Logic Green / 3M Yellow
Favourite light cut polish - Menz 106FF
Favourite Light cut pad - Hex Logic White
Favourite Finishing Polish - 3M Ultrafina
Favourite Finishing pad - 3M Blue
Favourite MF for polish removal - Pakshak Ultra Smooth / Sonus Ultimate detailing (yellow/red)
Favourite QD - Clearkote Quik Shine
Favourite QD MF - Prima Monster Fluffy
Favourite Glass Cleaner - Adams Glass
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - Gummi Pfledge/303
Favourite Glass protector - Gtechniq G1
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - Megs APC
Favourite dash/interior protectant - None / 1z ****pit
Favourite sealant for dark colour cars - Gtechniq C2/Permanon
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - Prima Epic
Favourite wax for dark colour cars - 3M Ultimate Paste / Megs #16
Favourite wax for light colour cars - Optimum Car Wax
Favourite Summer and Winter combination - C2 / Permanon
Favourite Wheel sealant - Collinite 845 spray / C2 Neat
Favourite Tyre protectant - 3M Tyre Restorer / Einszett Balsam
Favourite air freshner - AG Autofresh


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

Can we get this as a Stickie please? :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

*Favourite Wash Utensil* - Dodo Juice Supernatural sponge
*Favourite Clay* - Bilt hamber soft clay
*Favourite Shampoo for daily washing* - Auto finesse lather
*Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing* - Bilt hamber autowash
*Favourite Jet Wash *- N/A
*Favourite Heavy duty shampoo* - N/A
*Favourite Foam* - N/A - Does not work.
*Favourite Drying Towel* - Chemical Guys Woolly Mammoth 
*Favourite De-Tar* - Tardis
*Favourite De-Iron* - Iron X
*Favourite De-Greaser *- Bilt Hamber Surfex HD
*Favourite brush for badges etc* - Auto finesse brush
*Favourite light duty alloy cleaner *- N/A - alloys coated with C5, clean with shampoo 
*Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner *- N/A - see above
*Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil* - Auto finesse brush
*Favourite metal polish *- NXT Metal 
Rotary of Choice - N/A
Favourite Compounding polish - N/A
Favourite compounding pad - N/A
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - N/A
Favourite Medium cut pad - N/A
Favourite light cut polish - N/A
Favourite Light cut pad - N/A
Favourite Finishing Polish - N/A 
Favourite Finishing pad - N/A
*Favourite MF for polish remova*l - ASDA branded microfibres.
*Favourite QD* - Poorboys QD or Zaino Z8 
*Favourite QD MF *- ASDA branded microfibres.
*Favourite Glass Cleaner* - Auto finnese crystal.
*Favourite Rubber rejuvinator* - Gtechniq C4
*Favourite Glass protector* - N/A 
*Favourite carpet/interior cleaner* - Mer carpet cleaner.
*Favourite dash/interior protectant* - Meguiars quik interior cleaner/C4
Favourite sealant for dark colour cars - N/A
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - N/A
Favourite wax for dark colour cars - N/A 
*Favourite wax for light colour cars* - Swissvax Best of Show.
*Favourite Summer and Winter combination* - Summer - Swissvax BOS, Winter - Still using Swissvax BOS
*Favourite Wheel sealant *- Gtechniq C5 - The best on the market...no doubt.
*Favourite Tyre protectant* - Meguiars Gold Class Endurance Gel
*Favourite air freshner* - Magic tree New Car scent.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Favourite Wash Utensil - AB SF Lance 
Favourite Clay - Bilt Hamber soft
Favourite Shampoo for daily washing - Wolfs White Satin
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - Wolfs White Satin
Favourite Jet Wash - Karcher K5.700
Favourite Heavy duty shampoo - Armour All 
Favourite Foam - AB Snowfoam
Favourite Drying Towel - CG Wooly Mammoth
Favourite De-Tar - AS Tardis
Favourite De-Iron - Carpro Iron X
Favourite De-Greaser - CG Orange Degreaser
Favourite brush for badges etc - Standard 3" Detail Brush
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - AB Very Cherry
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Maxolen Wheel Cleaner
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - my trusty £land one
Favourite metal polish - Autosol
Rotary of Choice - Never used one
Favourite Compounding polish - Menz
Favourite compounding pad - Sonus
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - Menz
Favourite Medium cut pad - Sonus
Favourite light cut polish - Menz
Favourite Light cut pad - Sonus
Favourite Finishing Polish - Menz
Favourite Finishing pad - 3m
Favourite MF for polish removal - CG SASQUATCH MAXIMUS
Favourite QD - CG Speed Wipe/V7
Favourite QD MF - CG Yellow
Favourite Glass Cleaner - Mr. Muscle
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - PERL
Favourite Glass protector - Carlack
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - Chemical Guys Nonsense
Favourite dash/interior protectant - PERL
Favourite sealant for dark colour cars - CG Blacklight
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - Gtechnic C1
Favourite wax for dark colour cars - CG 50/50 / Valentines Road + Track
Favourite wax for light colour cars - DJ Light Fantastic
Favourite Summer and Winter combination - VP Achilles Prep + CG 50/50
Favourite Wheel sealant - Collie 845
Favourite Tyre protectant - Megs
Favourite air freshner - CGStripper Scent


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Favourite Wash Utensil - B&Q £1 bucket
Favourite Clay - Elite yellow
Favourite Shampoo for daily washing - dodo BTBM
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - as above
Favourite Jet Wash - Karcher K3, i think
Favourite Heavy duty shampoo - still dodo BTBM
Favourite Foam - Elite
Favourite Drying Towel - whatever one I grab
Favourite De-Tar - Tardis 
Favourite De-Iron - Wolfs Decon
Favourite De-Greaser - Megs Super Degreaser or G101
Favourite brush for badges etc - Megs slide lock
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Bilberry
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Megs wheel brightener or Wonder Wheels
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - toilet brush
Favourite metal polish - Britemax twins
Rotary of Choice - 3M
Favourite Compounding polish - 3m 
Favourite compounding pad -3m 
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - 3m 
Favourite Medium cut pad - 3m 
Favourite light cut polish - 3m 
Favourite Light cut pad - 3m 
Favourite Finishing Polish - 3m 
Favourite Finishing pad - 3m 
Favourite MF for polish removal - a purple or orange one 
Favourite QD - Zaino Z6
Favourite QD MF - a purple of orange one 
Favourite Glass Cleaner - Megs or Permonan 
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - eh?!?!
Favourite Glass protector - Wolfs
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - AS bio 
Favourite dash/interior protectant - Poorboys Natural
Favourite sealant for dark colour cars - Zaino or Wolfs
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - Zaino or Wolfs
Favourite wax for dark colour cars - Vic red
Favourite wax for light colour cars - FK1000P
Favourite Summer and Winter combination - I don't change with the season, I'm not a bl00dy tree  
Favourite Wheel sealant - Fk1000p or Wolfs
Favourite Tyre protectant - Zaino
Favourite air freshner - AS bubblegum blast

:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Favourite Wash Utensil - cheap noodle wash mitt
Favourite Clay - Anything to hand
Favourite Shampoo for daily washing - DG902 (DG901 in a gallon)
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - DG902
Favourite Jet Wash - Kranzle K1151(TS)T
Favourite Heavy duty shampoo - DG902
Favourite Foam - Bilt Hamber Autofoam/Magifoam
Favourite Drying Towel - PB Luxury Drying Towel
Favourite De-Tar - Tardis
Favourite De-Iron - Iron X
Favourite De-Greaser - Sufix HD
Favourite brush for badges etc - Lidl round paint brushes
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Bilberry
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Strong bilberry or Wonder Wheels
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - EZ Brush
Favourite metal polish - Autosol
Rotary of Choice - Silverline
Favourite Compounding polish - 3m / Menzerna
Favourite compounding pad -3m
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - 3m / Menzerna
Favourite Medium cut pad - 3m
Favourite light cut polish - 3m / Menzerna
Favourite Light cut pad - 3m
Favourite Finishing Polish - 3m
Favourite Finishing pad - 3m
Favourite MF for polish removal - Any short pile
Favourite QD - Megs
Favourite QD MF - Poorboy's Deluxe Towel
Favourite Glass Cleaner - AG Fast Glass
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - Gtech 
Favourite Glass protector - Lidl W5 or G1
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - George and any generic APC
Favourite dash/interior protectant - 303
Favourite sealant for dark colour cars - Project Awesome / Jeffs
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - Project Awesome / Jeffs
Favourite wax for dark colour cars - Dodo SN
Favourite wax for light colour cars - Dodo SN
Favourite Summer and Winter combination - No change but more time in summer to try out new things.
Favourite Wheel sealant - Nothing appears to last, although C5 or G5 or whatever the Gtech stuff is will be tried soon
Favourite Tyre protectant - Blackfire
Favourite air freshner - Carplan Cucumber and Mellon vent stick


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Favourite Wash Utensil - Sonus sheepskin mitt
Favourite Clay - Bilt Hamber 
Favourite Shampoo for daily washing - AF Lather
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - Britemax
Favourite Jet Wash - Nilfisk
Favourite Heavy duty shampoo - APC
Favourite Foam - N/A
Favourite de tar- Tardis
Favourite De-Iron - IronX
Favourite De-Greaser - Surfex
Favourite brush for badges etc - Envy brushes
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Very Cherry 1-5
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Cartec 1-10
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - vikan
Favourite metal polish - Autosol
Rotary of Choice - N/A
DA of Choice - Kestrel DAS6 PRO
Favourite Compounding polish - Menzerna
Favourite compounding pad - HEX
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - 3M
Favourite Medium cut pad - Sonus
Favourite light cut polish - menz 500
Favourite Light cut pad - Hex
Favourite Finishing Polish - Hex
Favourite Finishing pad - Hex
Favourite MF for polish removal - Eurow
Favourite QD - megs34
Favourite QD MF - CYC 'Fluffier'
Favourite Glass Cleaner - VP
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - gummi 1Z
Favourite Glass protector - Carlack
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - VP Heavy duty
Favourite dash/interior protectant - PB Natural Look
Favourite sealant for dark colour cars - N/A
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - Carlack
Favourite wax for dark colour cars - Vics concours
Favourite wax for light colour cars - Ioncoat ultimate
Favourite Summer and Winter combination-Ioncoat ultimate
Favourite Wheel sealant - Carlack
Favourite Tyre protectant - SurfCity Beyond Black
Favourite air freshner - California laguna breeze


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Favourite Wash Utensil - sheepskin wash mitt
Favourite Clay - CYC yellow
Favourite Clay Lube - Dodo Juice Born Slippy
Favourite Shampoo - dodo BTBM/Gwash
Favourite Jet Wash - Kranzle K7
Favourite Foam - Valet Pro PH Neutral
Favourite Drying Towel - large blue microfibre drying towel
Favourite De-Tar - Tardis 
Favourite De-Iron - Iron X
Favourite De-Greaser - Megs Super Degreaser or Surfex
Favourite brush for badges etc - 1 inch round brush
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Bilberry
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Wonder Wheels
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - Ez detail brush
Favourite metal polish - Britemax twins
Rotary of Choice - 3M
DA of choice - CYC DAS Pro
Favourite Compounding polish - menz 
Favourite compounding wool - LC Wool
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - Menz 
Favourite Medium cut pad - 3m 
Favourite light cut polish - Menz 
Favourite Light cut pad - 3m 
Favourite Finishing Polish - Menz 
Favourite Finishing pad - 3m 
Favourite MF for polish removal - Eurow shag pile towels 
Favourite QD - Victoria wax
Favourite QD MF - yellow one 
Favourite Glass Cleaner - Auto Finesse Crystal glass/AG Fast glass 
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - CG gel
Favourite Glass protector - Gtech G1
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - AS bio BRISK
Favourite dash/interior protectant - Poorboys Natural
Favourite paint cleaner - Auto Finesse rejuv/Tripple
Favourite wax - Zymol Glasur
Favourite sealant - FK1000p
Favourite long life surface product - Gtech C1
Favourite Wheel sealant - Gtech C5
Favourite Tyre protectant - AS Highstyle


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Any chance of making this a sticky ?


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Favourite Wash Utensil - Meg's Lambswool wash mitt
Favourite Clay - BH Soft Autoclay
Favourite Clay Lube - TW Big Orange diluted
Favourite Shampoo - Wolfgang Auto Bathe
Favourite Jet Wash - Nilfisk C110
Favourite Foam - Auto Rae-chem Snow wax
Favourite Drying Towel - PB Luxury drying towel
Favourite De-Tar - Tardis 
Favourite De-Iron - Iron X
Favourite De-Greaser - BH Surfex
Favourite brush for badges etc - 1 inch round brush
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Espuma Revolution
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Wolf's De ironizer
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - Vikan Long reach brush
Favourite metal polish - Swissvax Metal Polish
Rotary of Choice - CYC Rotary
DA of choice - Kestrel DAS 6
Favourite Compounding polish - 3M Fast cut plus
Favourite compounding wool - Meg's
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - Wolfgang Total Swirl Remover 3.0
Favourite Medium cut pad - 3M Yellow
Favourite light cut polish - Meg's #205
Favourite Light cut pad - 3M Blue
Favourite Finishing Polish - DJ Lime Prime
Favourite Finishing pad - Elite waffle Pad
Favourite MF for polish removal - Eurow shag pile towels 
Favourite QD - Duragloss 951
Favourite QD MF - Poorboy's Deluxe Mega towel
Favourite Glass Cleaner - 3M Glass cleaner 
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - GTechniq C4
Favourite Glass protector - GTechniq G1
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - Valet Pro Heavy Duty Extraction cleaner
Favourite dash/interior protectant - 1z ****pit Premium
Favourite paint cleaner - Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular
Favourite wax - Swissvax Onyx
Favourite sealant - Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant v3.0
Favourite Winter Wax - Collinite 915
Favourite Wheel sealant - Optiseal
Favourite Tyre protectant - AS Highstyle


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Favourite Wash Utensil - Dodo Short Hair Wookies fist
Favourite Clay - Megs clay
Favourite Shampoo for daily washing - N/A
Favourite Shampoo for weekly washing - Dodo BTBM or SN
Favourite Jet Wash - Don't own
Favourite Heavy duty shampoo - Dodo BTBM or Chemical Guys Citrus wash and Gloss
Favourite Foam - Don't Use
Favourite Drying Towel -Chemical Guys Miracle Dryer
Favourite De-Tar - Tardis 
Favourite De-Iron - Iron-X
Favourite De-Greaser - Megs Super Degreaser
Favourite brush for badges etc - Megs slide lock
Favourite light duty alloy cleaner - Chemical Guys Diablo Wheel Gel
Favourite Heavy duty alloy cleaner - Wonder Wheels (In moderation)
Favourite alloy wheel brush/cleaning utensil - Ez Detail brush (Big)
Favourite metal polish - Autosol
Rotary of Choice - N/A
Favourite Compounding polish - N/A 
Favourite compounding pad - N/A
Favourite Medium Cut Polish - N/A 
Favourite Medium cut pad - N/A
Favourite light cut polish - Lime Prime Light
Favourite Light cut pad - N/A
Favourite Finishing Polish - N/A 
Favourite Finishing pad - N/A
Favourite MF for polish removal - Any General MF 
Favourite QD - Zaino Z6
Favourite Spray Sealent - Dodo Red Mist Tropical
Favourite QD MF - Dodo Blue MF 
Favourite Glass Cleaner - Dodo Clearly Menthol 
Favourite Rubber rejuvinator - Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel
Favourite Glass protector - Dodo SN Glass Sealant
Favourite carpet/interior cleaner - Autoglym Interior Shampoo 
Favourite dash/interior protectant - Optimum Leather Protectant (Useable on all surfaces including engine bay plastics)
Favourite sealant for dark and colour cars - Chemical Guys Blacklight/V7 combo
Favourite sealant for light colour cars - Chemical Guys Blacklight/V7 combo
Favourite wax for Summer use - Swissvax Onyx 
Favourite wax for winter use - Dodo Supernatural
Favourite Wheel sealant - Swissvax Autobahn
Favourite Tyre protectant - Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel
Favourite air freshner - Chemical Guys Mangochello


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

favourite wash process 

£5 hand wash down the road :car: :detailer: :car: 

wait a min :doublesho 

swirl marks


----------

